# Are supplements really necessary ?



## jengrrl (Sep 2, 2012)

I am writing a college paper for my Health and Wellness class. I am writing about supplements and if they are necessary to build muscle ? Any thoughts ???


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2012)

jengrrl, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## cck99352 (Sep 2, 2012)

There are many "supplements" on the market - some have been proven to work, some have not. Please specify which supplements you are referring to?


----------



## jengrrl (Sep 2, 2012)

I have been using Lipotase for about a month now and have just been back at the gym for that long as well.Can't work out as much as I would like because of school & work ,however I do try to eat healthy .My fiance also takes Androxybol , he works out a lot more than I do and we have seen results.I am just trying to get a general opinion on different supplements. We also use Whey protein and some pre workout mixes which I do feel give me an edge while working out.


----------



## charley (Sep 2, 2012)

*

welcome !!!
*


----------



## effinrob (Sep 2, 2012)

they are not necessary but can help


----------



## brazey (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome... if you're healthy and train & eat properly supplements will generally add very little to your success. Food is always better but some supplements do/can help a bit.


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 2, 2012)

Put it this way, they can't hurt


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2012)

welcome


----------



## cck99352 (Sep 6, 2012)

for me, whey protein is a fast, easy, economical way to increase the protein in my diet. i am paying for a clean, convenient source of protein... so i believe that protein supplements are worthwhile, if only for their convenience.


----------



## BBPowder (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 19, 2012)

besides whey protein, creatine and hormones most aren't worth much IMO

preworkouts are ok if you need it, coffee works just as well

fish oil and multivitamin are good for overall health but probably won't do a whole lot as far as building muscle, vit. C/D etc.

besides that food is the most important by far


----------



## Gritty (Sep 20, 2012)

*Are supplements really necessary ? 
*
Depends.


----------



## iSteroids (Sep 21, 2012)

you dont need supplements or anabolics to build muscle

http://www.isteroids.com/


----------



## ebn2002 (Sep 21, 2012)

I used to use every placebo supplement recommended by every magazine, forum ,etc...  Fish oil, protein powder, vitamin c, creatine, tribulus, no xplode, weight gainer 1500, etc...

I stopped using all supplements about 3 months ago and have noticed no change whatsoever except I have more money for food and street drugs.


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 21, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> I used to use every placebo supplement recommended by every magazine, forum ,etc...  Fish oil, protein powder, vitamin c, creatine, tribulus, no xplode, weight gainer 1500, etc...
> 
> I stopped using all supplements about 3 months ago and have noticed no change whatsoever except I have more money for food and street drugs.



There are mountains of research supporting your experience for most supps.  Placebo effect can be profound.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

